# Peas--My cat loves them!



## Trevor (Jan 11, 2005)

I've just discovered that my cat loves canned peas. I drop a few on the floor, he inhales them and is begging for more. Are they harmful for cats? Does anyone else's cat crave them like mine does?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Of course a few are fine, as long as it's just a treat. My cats don't like vegetables, but I had cats at one time who really loved creamed corn!


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

One of my cats LOVES canned peas too !


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Mine's not into peas, but he loves green olives. The vet said it was fine for him to have a little now and then.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

My boys like peas. There are peas in some cat foods.


----------



## Trevor (Jan 11, 2005)

Yeah--I don't feed him alot--I just get a kick out of it because if I drop one on the floor he goes after it with as much energy as he runs for his treats when I throw them. Too bad a can of sweet peas wouldn't stay fresh after opening, I could save a lot of money on kitten treats, and I think he actaully prefers them over treats.


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

That's so cute! My babies never want anything healthy. Good ol' Molly used to eat just about anything if we didn't keep after her. There was the time she got into my dad's beer. That was funny. Gizzy used to eat pizza (again, only if we didn't watch him) then he'd throw up and sulk until I wasn't angry any more. 

My little Aggie who I have now LOVES cornbread. I mean, this is a timid quiet girl, but she loses her mind if she smells cornbread. Sarah, when she was younger, would hop on the fridge and tear open the bread bags to eat it!

My guess is, if you watch them eat it and it's a rare treat, it's probably good. There may be a vitamin they crave in it or something. Or they could just be funny kitties!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

One of my cats loves broccoli and canteloupe. I could give her a piece of steak and a piece of broccoli or canteloupe and she'd turn her nose up at the steak. :roll:


----------

